# Paint detective pd8 manual



## Peanuthead (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi guy 

I have brought a pd8 but it didn't have the manual. Has anyone got this they can send me? 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

I've a scanned copy that I can send you if it helps.

PM me you email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Steve.

Emailed to you.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Any chance i could grab a copy????


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi,

PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.

Jim


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

*pd8*

Hi everyone just bought a pd8 and tested it to see if it was acurate but when i test it with the slips provided in the box it reads a incorrect reading so it needs recalibrating any easytips? :buffer:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

dazzh said:


> Hi,
> 
> PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Jim


Many thanks for the email...:thumb:


----------



## Peanuthead (Nov 28, 2012)

dazzh said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> Emailed to you.


Thanks that's a great help!:thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

ski nautique said:


> Hi everyone just bought a pd8 and tested it to see if it was acurate but when i test it with the slips provided in the box it reads a incorrect reading so it needs recalibrating any easytips? :buffer:


Hi,

A guide is contained within the instruction manual to restore/recalibrate.

If you PM me your email address I'll send you a scanned copy.


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

*pd8*

the pd8 is reading out so i recalibrated it to a better reading but is out wat do other ppl have there pd8 gauges set at on the ln settings ? thanx everyone for your help


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

could anyone send a manual to me to [email protected] PLEASE!


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

cypukas said:


> could anyone send a manual to me to [email protected] PLEASE!


On it's way.


----------



## stevekoz (Mar 14, 2014)

sorry to revive such an old thread, but does anyone have a copy they could email me [email protected]

cheers


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

stevekoz said:


> sorry to revive such an old thread, but does anyone have a copy they could email me [email protected]
> 
> cheers


Emailed you a copy.


----------



## stevekoz (Mar 14, 2014)

dazzh said:


> Emailed you a copy.


Ah cheers man. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## symoonbeam (Nov 18, 2013)

could someone kindly send me a copy of the user manual also.
[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

And me if its not too much trouble

les.brocklehurst(at)eesi.co.uk

Many thanks

:thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

symoonbeam said:


> could someone kindly send me a copy of the user manual also.
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks


Emailed.


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Les Brock said:


> And me if its not too much trouble
> 
> les.brocklehurst(at)eesi.co.uk
> 
> ...


Emailed.


----------

